# Hatchling DWA snakes.



## iXXo (Mar 8, 2009)

Out of interest, how do you handle your hatchlings to keep from getting bitten? Id be really interested in the procedure you all follow...i suppose you all got different ways, be interesting to see if you all do it in a similar way. 

thread comes from reading the snakes section where poeple are talking about getting bit by hatchling snakes a lot. So you know im not about too breed DWA snakes i dont own  which would be quite a feat in itself i suppose


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

simple answer? You don't handle them! a small hook suffices for moving them for cleaning. The "fun" comes when one needs assist feeding.............ask Slippery42!!!!


----------



## iXXo (Mar 8, 2009)

Well Simple answers always the best 

You guys really should video stuff like assist feeding  be interesting to watch that stuff with the dwa types, see how differently you guys do it compared to the countries where they are found naturally. No deaths here though of course says whos got the best idea


----------



## KayDee (Oct 10, 2006)

iXXo said:


> Well Simple answers always the best
> 
> You guys really should video stuff like assist feeding  be interesting to watch that stuff with the dwa types, see how differently you guys do it compared to the countries where they are found naturally. No deaths here though of course says whos got the best idea


Videos can be found on You Tube.


----------



## LEdwards (Jan 6, 2009)

Ive known people to use bite proof gloves for small hatchlings. I think Midwest do some really good ones


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Question, *why* would you need to handle hatchlings other than to assist feed them? In that case yes, there are "bite proof" gloves, the Hexarmor range, but the problem is holding the hatchling securely enough to prevent it squirming and trying to bite, yet not doing its fragile spine any damage in the process.

The answer, again, is unless you absolutely have to, *don't* handle them!!!


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

iXXo said:


> Well Simple answers always the best
> 
> You guys really should video stuff like assist feeding  be interesting to watch that stuff with the dwa types, see how differently you guys do it compared to the countries where they are found naturally. No deaths here though of course says whos got the best idea


look up viperkeeper on youtube, his channel is exellent and has videos on just about every aspect of dwa keeping


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

LEdwards said:


> Ive known people to use bite proof gloves for small hatchlings. I think Midwest do some really good ones


Hexarmor for the win


----------



## iXXo (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the reply guys. Stu, i was obviously refering to when you need to handle them. dont think anyone really puts their copperhead (only snake i could think of) round their neck for a piccy very often do you


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I have had to assist feed one of my hatchling _V vogelii, _I found the only way to be able to "feel" how much pressure I was applying was to use a pair of lightweight leather riggers gloves. The downside of this was that they offered virtually no protection should the baby really get a good chomp on me, but they allowed me to hold the animal securely yet safely for both of us.


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

Personally and this is my own opinion i prefer and have preferred to wear no such gloves. I have used the various so called "bite proof" gloves a few times in a few different situations and have never really appealed. 

The fact that is when ive got a pair of rubber gloves on for hygiene issues as apposed to protection i feel i have far greater control over the animal and also can take further into account the animals movements which you cannot with big cumbersome gloves on!

To sow it up it really boils down to if you don’t need to handle them don’t do it!


----------



## snakemansam (Mar 28, 2009)

Do lether glows stop you from getin any venoum in you then?


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Do a search for Viperkeeper on youtube, he does a lot of assist feeding on some of his vids.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

iXXo said:


> dont think anyone really puts their copperhead (only snake i could think of) round their neck for a piccy


Seriously you would be every surprised, I once went to pick up some tarantulas from a guy in devon and he actually handled his death stalker in front of me.

Another guy on youtube actually tickles his gaboon viper under the chin and claims he likes it.:bash:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

snakemansam said:


> Do lether glows stop you from getin any venoum in you then?


It depends on whether "what you're handling" has fangs long enough and strong enough to get through the gloves - or more importantly, through one of the stitch lines or other "weak points" in the glove. 

If they don't have long fangs, a glove might protect you adequately, but a big thick glove is going to make it harder to keep hold of a small, squiggly snake without hurting it (making it MORE likely to bite!).

If they do have long fangs - or there's a weak point in the glove you weren't aware of and the snake just happens to tag you there - then no, it won't stop you from being envenomated.

Of course, that all relies on the snake tagging the glove and not, say, your arm, or going for your face


----------



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

I have "necked" and assist fed hundreds of hatchling venomous including King Cobras, Death Adders, Colletts, Red Bellies, Tigers, White Lipped Pits, Popes, Waglers, and various Crotalus sp. etc... and never used gloves of any description. I think they are cumbersome and do not allow you to acurately gauge what pressure to apply with your grip. But its pretty basic husbandry.


----------



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> Seriously you would be every surprised, I once went to pick up some tarantulas from a guy in devon and he actually handled his death stalker in front of me.
> 
> Another guy on youtube actually tickles his gaboon viper under the chin and claims he likes it.:bash:


I wouldnt recommend that.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

snakemansam said:


> Do lether glows stop you from getin any venoum in you then?


no, but they obviously stop you hitting the right keys on the keyboard!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> Seriously you would be every surprised, I once went to pick up some tarantulas from a guy in devon and he actually handled his death stalker in front of me.
> 
> *Another guy on youtube actually tickles his gaboon viper under the chin and claims he likes it*.:bash:


The Gabby will soon be posting a video on how he nibbles his owner's hands and claiming that he likes that!!!!


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:

the gabby doesnt have a youtube account.
but yea i think its still on youtube. i no that muffdaddy idiot has a video of him and his mate backed up into a corner playing with a gabbie.:whip:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Aaaahh................."Muffdaddy"..........alles ist klar. That guy is a walking lesson on everything *not* to do with your snake(s)! Anyone subscribing to the Muffdaddy school of herp handling can reasonably expect to end up on the list of nominees for the Darwin Awards or, at the very least, suddenly find that their gloves have too many fingers on


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

:lol2:

Hes just a prat. only ever seen about 3 of his videos,which i was told to watch to see how bad he was. Hes like a urban chunky austin stevens with lack of IQ.


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

YouTube - Just My Luck

just watching that makes me squirm .. .


----------

